# Mini Cooper on History Channel



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

FYI - The Mini Cooper will be featured on Full Throttle. History Channel, tonight at 9PM and 1PM PST. (Time Warner cable)

-Mark


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

markseven said:


> FYI - The Mini Cooper will be featured on Full Throttle. History Channel, tonight at 9PM and 1PM PST. (Time Warner cable)
> 
> -Mark


Cool! Set my DVR to record...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Cool! Set my DVR to record...


Crap, I missed it :rofl:

Hopefully it will be on again.

-Mark


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Worth watching....but just wait till you see how slow these guys are on the track. The least they could have done was give them a couple of laps with an instructor (Note hand positioning on steering wheel...you will cringe)


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

markseven said:


> Crap, I missed it :rofl:
> 
> Hopefully it will be on again.
> 
> -Mark


 me too


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

woody underwood said:


> Worth watching....but just wait till you see how slow these guys are on the track. The least they could have done was give them a couple of laps with an instructor (Note hand positioning on steering wheel...you will cringe)


I did cringe... several times... :rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I did cringe... several times... :rofl:


ok, so what was wrong (for those of who 1) are not track guys and 2) did not see the show  )


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

wingspan said:


> ok, so what was wrong (for those of who 1) are not track guys and 2) did not see the show  )


Well for one, the steering wheel was on the wrong side of the car...  :rofl:


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Well for one, the steering wheel was on the wrong side of the car...  :rofl:


Entering a turn with both hands on the bottom of the steering wheel wasn't too cool for one thing.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

woody underwood said:


> Entering a turn with both hands on the bottom of the steering wheel wasn't too cool for one thing.


:rofl: Did they do that? Goodness.


----------

